# Vets Speak Out About Vaccines Immunisations - Titers All the way!!!!



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

This gets a tad boring, and a bit same 'ol, same 'ol, BUT nonetheless, well worth the read.

If you weren't convinced of Titers Tests before, you will be now .... I'll never immunise again without having one first ...


Vets On Vaccines | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for this link


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do titers all the time with my kids!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I will never vaccinate again. Titers give great peace of mind.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I will never vaccinate again. Titers give great peace of mind.


Same here!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How much do they charge for Titers? Is it more or less than the cost of vaccinations?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine is a bit more but then if they need the shot it is free. Not sure the exact price though as I pay for everything in one lump sum.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Ive alway,s believed vaccinations are poison,and my vet told me about 5 yrs ago, that he only vaccinates his own dogs every 3 year,s,and he was right into natural medicines .I liked that he was very honest with me, so i decided that i would follow suit my dogs were only vaccinated every 3 years also.I found that every time i used the flea treatment on the backs of there necks ,my poor dogs scratched for days almost a week after using it.My dogs are house dogs and i never have a big problem with fleas.No more vaccinations for my little bloke either.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i dont understand any of this! can some one PLEASE explain this to me! :S


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Jilly is 11 yrs old, and only had her puppy shots...3 sets. I did titers for a while too. But haven't in a few yrs. Jack is 8 yrs old and only had 1 set of puppy shots. I've read way to many horror stories on vaccines and the damage they cause.. Dogs can and do get diseases that they were vaccinated against. Nothing is a guarantee. I'd rather fed an appropriate diet, stay away from all toxins the best I can. This to me creates a healthy immune system for my dogs.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Mary. Brody had puppy shots, a series of 2 that were 3 weeks apart starting at 11 weeks. He had rabies at 6 months. Nothing since. I did titers last year that showed great immunity response. He will get no further vaccines. I will probably do titers in 2 years and that will be it. He will be 4 years old in September.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Also wanted add that Dr Jeff Feinman in this article is my homeopathic vet! He is wonderful!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

please help me? i dont know what anyone is talking about! :S


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

theshanman97 said:


> please help me? i dont know what anyone is talking about! :S


Shannon, the short version is that vaccines cause damage. They suppress the immune system. Given over and over, vaccines can cause irreversible damage and a condition called vaccinosis. (You can google vaccinosis for more info). 

Studies are proving that vaccines have long term immunity. Yearly boosters are a thing of the past. And booster is a mislabeled term. You either have immunity or you do not. A booster doesn't make you MORE immune. Here's some information on duration of immunity (how long vaccines last)....

Duration of Immunity

Shots in the dark

Are We Over Vaccinating Our Pets? by Loretta Baughan

PET VACCINATION  An Institutionalised Crime by Catherine O'Driscoll

Science of Vaccine Damage

Progressive vets are realizing that over vaccination does more harm than good. There is a blood test called a 'titer' that measures the immune response. If the dog has an adequate immune response on the titer, they do not need to be given further vaccinations.


----------

